# anyone mixing on a Yamaha DM 2000



## joefix413 (Dec 4, 2010)

I need some info from someone using a DM 2000, I am thinking of upgrading and wanted some real world experience suggestions. Thanks


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I have mixed in a DM200 a couple of times, it is a solid board with a good sound to it... it takes some time to get used to it, but if you are familiar with other yamaha digital desks you should be mixing in no time!

What are you upgrading from?


----------



## joefix413 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been using a Tascam DM24 as a front end of MOTU 2408 and mixing in the box.
I think it's time to expand the horizons and quality of my studio. The DM 2000 fits what I need and want now and where I see us going in the near future. I have used an 01V as well as some older analog boards and they were all solid. I was hoping to find someone getting rid of a cream puff because they just can't ar do not want to do it any longer.


----------



## studiodaz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have never used a DM2000, but I have used a Dm1000 when setting one up for a local internet TV studio. I also do regularly use a 02r96. Yamaha desk are just so nice to use and once you get used to the layout they are very fast to record and mix on. :T


----------



## cedricl (Jul 23, 2008)

The real flexibility of the DM2000 depends on the add on cards you buy. It has 6 card slots so, that's where you design your system beyond the 24 mic pres and the built in inputs and outputs. I've added a dual ADAT card to get another 16 ins and outs. One ADAT out goes to my Pro Tools set up so I can record up to 8 direct outs. Another ADAT out goes to an old 01V for all record routing. The ADAT ins come from a Presonus 8 channel mic pre so I get 32 mic inputs total. I also take the ADAT from the 01V to get all its auxes, 2 of its busses and the main outs. I've also added an 8ch line in card with 8 1/4" balanced line ins. I've topped it off with four 4 channel balanced XLR output cards for an extra 16 channels of outputs for auxes and matrix outs. The main thing to take care of is your input and output patching which can be handled by Yamaha's Studio Manager software. If you really want to learn the board, download the software. I did 3 months before buying the board and by the time I got the board I loaded a setup to run a show the day of delivery with a few minor changes in routing. This was coming from a Yamaha PM3000 to the DM2000.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

It's the first digital console I mixed on it live, and liked it. One of the best (best sounding product) local studios uses a DM2000.


----------

